# Hi all



## MadCatz (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi all,
Im 15 and have two cats, Fudge and Misty. Fudge is a ginger tom and Misty is a tort. They are brother and sister and are 7 years old.


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

Hi - welcome to the Cat Forum!

post some pictures of your kitties


----------



## MadCatz (Apr 27, 2003)

I have on the Meet My Kitty Forum.


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

Welcome MadCatz...I went to look at Fudge & Misty but the pics didn't show up. Give it another try when you have time. If you need help, just ask!


----------

